

Self-driving golf carts - csom
http://news.mit.edu/2015/autonomous-self-driving-golf-carts-0901

======
jcr
I wasn't able to find the specific IROS paper by Daniela Rus mentioned in the
article, but it's most likely because IROS 2015 hasn't happened yet.

Eventually, a copy will probably show up here:

[https://groups.csail.mit.edu/drl/wiki/index.php?title=Public...](https://groups.csail.mit.edu/drl/wiki/index.php?title=Publications)

------
smrtinsert
No one on the golf cart wants them to be self driving :) I think that's half
the fun!

